# [Umfrage]:Zeitumstellung



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich Denke das der Thread am ehesten zur Politik gehört.

Seit Jahren ärgert mich die Zeitumstellung.
Wie hinlänglich bekannt ist ,hat sich das Ziel,das damit verfolgt wurde ,als Luftnummer erwiesen.
Leider bin ich gezwungen,zweimal im Jahr an dem Zeitchaos teilzunehmen.
Als wenn das Leben nicht Chaotisch genug wäre.
Deswegen möchte ich nicht mehr Hilflos dem Ausgesetzt sein und vordere :*Weg mit der Zeitumstellung!

*Mich würde eure Meinung dazu Interessieren.

MFG


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Mir ist die Zeitumstellung egal.
Aber welche Zeit hättest du denn gerne dauerhaft? Die Winterzeit oder die Sommerzeit?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. April 2013)

[X] Ja; -> Umstellungschaos weg, Energieeinspaarungen durch "Sommerzeit" sind auch nicht erfolgt,


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2013)

An sich die Winterzeit,da das die  Reguläre Zeit vor der Umstellung war.
Ist aber nicht so wichtig.
Hauptsache *eine* bleibt Dauerhaft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2013)

Mir egal, denn egal wohin ich die Zeit auch stelle die steht eh schnell wieder im Weg rum.
Ok, Spass beiseite ich könnte auch ohne dem Zeugs leben. Ich werde dadurch nicht produktiver. Allerdings gibt es auch mit jeder Umstellung die Diskussion, ich würde einfach sagen das man einmalig 30 Minuten vor- oder zurückdreht und dann keinen Gedanken mehr daran verschwendet


----------



## XT1024 (1. April 2013)

Also diesmal war mir die Umstellung sogar recht: eine Stunde weniger Nachtschicht.  Ich hätte sogar wegen dem Schwachsinn fast  mit kaltem Auto fahren müssen - die Standheizung stellt die Uhr auch nicht automatisch um. Also die Vorteile halten sich in Grenzen...
Nee der Unfug gehört abgeschafft. Evtl. kommen die feinen Herren ja nach einer 10 Jahre dauernden, 500 Mio € teuren Studie auf die Idee, endlich den Quatsch abzuschaffen. 


KillerPfote schrieb:


> An sich die Winterzeit,da das die  Reguläre Zeit vor der Umstellung war.
> Ist aber nicht so wichtig.
> Hauptsache *eine* bleibt Dauerhaft.


 Sommerzeit hört sich halt besser an.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2013)

Noch ein paar links zur Umstellung.

Zeitumstellung gegen den Willen des Volkes… | Piratenpartei Duisburg | Klarmachen zum Ändern!

Protest gegen die Zeitumstellung: "Die Sommerzeit bringt nichts" - Panorama | STERN.DE

Sommerzeit abschaffen: Nein zur Sommerzeit

Das Problem ist ,das ziemlich viele dagegen sind ,da sie(Zeitumstellung) erhebliche Nachteile mit sich bringt .
Aber die Politiker Ignorieren das.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. April 2013)

Jedes Jahr, direkt nach dem aufstehen, wenn ich eine Stunde länger schlafen kann, denke ich sofort an die Zeit wenn ich eine Stunde weniger zum schlaffen habe, und die Freude ist bald wieder verflogen.
Ich bin strickt gegen Zeitumstellungen, das verändert den Schlafrhythmus und kann Chaos am folgenden Tag auslösen wenn man den Mist mal nicht mitbekommen hat.
Mann sollte sich mal an eine Zeit einigen, besonders in einem Land was mehrere Zeitzonen hat ist dies sicherlich noch verwirrender.
Ob man nun am Morgen oder Abend länger Licht hat, ist doch Jacke wie Hose, der Strombedarf bleibt doch sowieso gleich, und die Lichtstunden verändern sich sowieso, mit oder ohne Umstellung.
Sollen die Politiker eben einen Mittelweg nehmen, das nächste mal dauerhaft eine Halbe Stunde Umstellen und es so belassen, Punkt.


----------



## Arvanor (1. April 2013)

Mir geht die Umstellung auf die Sommerzeit ganz gewaltig auf den Senkel. Die ersten paar Tage bin ich immer völlig daneben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2013)

Da die Umstellerei gar keinen praktischen Nutzen hat wäre ich für die Abschaffung der MESZ.


----------



## clown44 (1. April 2013)

Von mir aus kann man diese Zeitumstellerei ruhig abschaffen. Mir würden Die sogar noch einen gefallen mit tun.


----------



## Seeefe (1. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt. 

Ich bin gestern aufgestanden und hätte mir keiner gesagt, das wir wieder Sommerzeit haben, hätte ich garnicht daran gedacht. War auch so ausgeschlafen und hab ein schönes Osterfrühstück genossen 

Immerhin ists jetzt ne Stunde länger und bei dem momentanen Sonnenschein ists wenigstens was


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. April 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt.


 Okay du arbeitest offensichtlich nicht, oder nur nicht am Wochenende, was sehr sehr sehr viele tun !
Wäre die Zeitumstellung mitten in der Woche, wo du eventuell viele Termine hast, würde sich deine Meinung sicher schnell ändern.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da die Umstellerei gar keinen praktischen Nutzen hat wäre ich für die Abschaffung der MESZ.


 
Aber welche Dauerzeit willst du haben?
Die Winterzeit wenn es im Sommer dann um 3 schon hell wird?
Oder die Sommerzeit wenn es im Winter erst um 9 hell wird?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2013)

Ganz abschaffen und wir schätzen wie spät es sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> An sich die Winterzeit,da das die  Reguläre Zeit vor der Umstellung war.
> Ist aber nicht so wichtig.
> Hauptsache *eine* bleibt Dauerhaft.


 
Ich bin so alt ,das ich schon ne Zeit lang mit einer Zeit gelebt habe^^.


----------



## Seeefe (1. April 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5143379 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay du arbeitest offensichtlich nicht, oder nur nicht am Wochenende, was sehr sehr sehr viele tun !
> Wäre die Zeitumstellung mitten in der Woche, wo du eventuell viele Termine hast, würde sich deine Meinung sicher schnell ändern.


 
Sehr sehr viele haben aber an einem Sonntag frei, noch mehr an nem Ostersonntag...

Jedenfalls ist die Umstellung doch extra am Wochenende. Außerdem würde die Zeitumstellung in der Woche vorallem Wirtschaftliche unregelmäßigkeiten hervorrufen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. April 2013)

Die Zeitumstellung ist mir vollkommen egal. Habe bisher weder Nutzen noch Nachteile gespürt (obwohl ich immer viele Termine hab).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. April 2013)

@Seeefe
Einfach nur zum Kotzen 


> Sehr sehr viele haben aber an einem Sonntag frei, noch mehr an nem Ostersonntag...


Und deshalb müssen anderen darunter leiden die am WE arbeiten, wirklich sehr mitfühlend und überlegt von dir  


> Außerdem würde die Zeitumstellung in der Woche vorallem Wirtschaftliche unregelmäßigkeiten hervorrufen.


Ja, weil das wirtschaftliche das wichtigste im Leben ist was  .... pssst nicht weiter sagen, die Wirtschaft hört am WE nicht auf, und kennt in vielen Bereichen kein WE.
Ich würde erst mal etwas intensiver darüber nachdenken, bevor DU (!) so einen arroganten Auswurf von dir gibst, dein Motto ist bestimmt "Wenn es mich nicht betrifft, ist es mir auch egal".


> Jedenfalls ist die Umstellung doch extra am Wochenende.


Dann lass mal deine Grauen Zellen warm laufen, und denk mal nach wie viele Menschen am WE arbeiten, mir fallen spontan Drei Dutzend Jobs ein, ohne besonders darüber nach zu denken, und das ist auch nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.
Überlege mal wenn am WE niemand arbeiten würde, gehe am besten gedanklich dein normales WE durch, dann würdest du feststellen das sich deine Möglichkeiten enorm verringert würden.
Da reden wir noch nicht mal von den Berufen die unbedingt Lebensnotwendig (!) sind die immer bemannt sein müssen, wie Krankenhausmitarbeiter, die Sicherheitsbranche (zb Polizei), Energiebranche usw...
Aber hey, Illusionen sind da um sie auszuleben


----------



## Seeefe (1. April 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5143660 schrieb:
			
		

> @Seeefe
> Einfach nur zum Kotzen
> Und deshalb müssen anderen darunter leiden die am WE arbeiten, wirklich sehr mitfühlend und überlegt von dir
> Ja, weil das wirtschaftliche das wichtigste im Leben ist was  .... pssst nicht weiter sagen, die Wirtschaft hört am WE nicht auf, und kennt in vielen Bereichen kein WE.
> ...


 
Und du redest so als würden 3/4 der Menschen in Europa an genau diesem Sonntag arbeiten. Den einen schlägts dann halt aufn Magen, den anderen nicht, mir ists recht egal. 
Außerdem rede ich nicht vom WE, sondern vom Sonntag. Mir ist schon bewusst das Samstag wesentlich mehr Menschen arbeiten gehen müssen. Also komm mir nicht mit "streng mal deine Grauen zellen an" oder sonst was..
Zum Thema Wirtschaft, natürlich nicht aber am Sonntag ist die Produktion der meisten Betriebe am niedrigsten, im von Mo-Fr und außerdem findet der Börsenhandel auch nicht statt. Stellsts ja fast dar, als ginge wegen der 1.Stunde gleich die Welt unter  Und bestimmt heulen auch nicht alle rum, die zu der Umstellung, evtl. leider, arbeiten müssen.

Tja das Leben ist kein Ponyhof und so schnell wirds sich nicht änder. 
Aber hey, ich war gestern ausgeschlafen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2013)

Peace Freunde.

Jeder darf seine Meinung vertreten,aber man muss auch die Meinung eines anderen Stehen lassen können
(auch wenn sie einem nicht passt),ohne denjenigen Persönlich anzugreifen.(Demokratie??)

Das die Zeitumstellung die am Härtesten trifft,die Arbeiten müssen ist noch bedauerlicher.
Deswegen müssen die Politiker wachgerüttelt werden ,das sich das schnellstens ändert.
Wenn sie sehen, das ganze Volk ist es leid,wird sich was bewegen(Stuttgard 21)


----------



## Seeefe (1. April 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Peace Freunde.
> 
> Jeder darf seine Meinung vertreten,aber man muss auch die Meinung eines anderen Stehen lassen können
> (auch wenn sie einem nicht passt),ohne denjenigen Persönlich anzugreifen.(Demokratie??)
> ...



Grund das man es nicht ändert ist ja, das ganz Europa sich nach der Richtlinie für die MESZ hält. Deutschland sagt, solange nicht die meisten anderen Staaten auch über die Abschaffung nachdenken, wird es keine Abschaffung geben. Wenn jetzt halb Europa dafür wäre, würde man es wohl machen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2013)

Jup hast Recht,
das müsste Europaweit geändert werden.
Hier noch ein Informativer link:
urbs-media

Wenn einer ideen hat,wie man Druck aufs Europaparlament ausüben kann....??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2013)

EU ist ja ein Witz, bis auf die Währung gibt es ja wenig Gleichheit. Klar für diejenigen die eh Arbeiten besonders im Schichtdienst ist es am unangenehmsten. Noch schöner ist so etwas bei der christlichen Seefahrt, da kann man je nach Speed und Tour mal schnell jeden Tag eine Stunde die Uhr verstellen


----------



## Seeefe (1. April 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Jup hast Recht,
> das müsste Europaweit geändert werden.
> Hier noch ein Informativer link:
> urbs-media
> ...


 
Sich davorstellen und Plakate hochhalten 

Aber mal im ernst, da gibts schon wesentlich wichtigere Dinge, wenn man soweit geht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2013)

Mich ärgert das halt jedes Jahr zweimal.
Wir sollten den oben eh mal eher erzählen ,was *wir* wollen.-
Ansonsten machen die was die  und die Geldlobby will ^^.
Wenns nach mir ginge hätten wir keine EU, in dem Ausmaß.
Jeder Staat die alleinige Regierungsgewalt.
Viele Köche verderben den Brei.
Ob Europa so sicherer geworden ist(Friede)sei auch noch dahingestellt.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. April 2013)

Wenn abschaffen, dann wäre ich für die Abschaffung der Winterzeit und würde die jetzige beibehalten 

Mag sich für den ersten Augenblick blöd anhören, aber morgens braucht kein Mensch Helligkeit. Da sitzen alle im Auto/Bus/Zug und sind auf dem Weg zur Arbeit oder Schule, oder haben sogar schon längst damit begonnen (Bäcker oder Redakteure z.B.) ─ da ist es vollkommen schnurz ob es 1 Stunde früher hell wird oder nicht.

Abends nach Feierabend könnte man die Stunde mehr Licht zumindest manchmal aber sehr sinnvoll zu Hause gebrauchen, sei es zum Joggen, Gartenarbeit, gemütliches Grillen oder Sitzen im Biergarten oder damit man einfach abends im Zimmer nicht ganz so schnell Licht einschalten muss. Meine Meinung


----------



## cdo (1. April 2013)

Gutes Thema!

Ich habe beruflich fast täglich mit allen Teilen der Welt zu tun und jegliche zeitliche Koordination wird dann schwer. Natürlich gibt es die gute UTC, aber zB in den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika kennt die fast niemand, oder will damit nicht rechnen (zeitlich koordinieren); Die Reden in EST, CST usw. 
Bzw. oft bekommt man nur die dortige Zeit in Lokalzeit. Und dann hat man sich entlich daran gewöhnt das New York -5 (also UTC -4) oder Moscow +3 (also UTC +4) oder Nigeria +/-0 (also UTC +1) hat und dann kommt die liebe Zeitumstellung und das lustige wer-stellt-um-wer-nicht -Spiel. Russland hats ja schon seit längerem aufgegeben. Nigeria (um beim Beispiel zu bleiben) auch. Dann sind die plötzlich nicht mehr Zeitgleich zu uns, sonder eine Stunden hinten. Und ja: auch ich freue mich oft über die eine Stunde kürzere Nachtschicht, aber nur mit dem Wissen: das Gegenteil kommt bestimmt (im Herbst).
Also meine klare Meinung ist: Vollkommen unnütz! Schaft die Zeitumstellung ab (so wie auch schon in vielen Teilen der Erde geschehen)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (1. April 2013)

Wieviel Sinn macht so etwas??:

Petitionen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2013)

Klar kann man in jedem Land der EU wo es halt zutrifft eine Pettion anschieben, nur wenn die Häuptlinge nicht wollen hat man massig Analtapete


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. April 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> [X] Ja; -> Umstellungschaos weg,



Genauso sehe ich das auch 

[x] Ja


----------



## godfather22 (1. April 2013)

Also ich würde die Sommerzeit bevorzugen... Das ganze Jahr über. Ich liebe es, wenn es Abends noch schön lange hell ist, wenn man am Rhein feiert oder im Garten grillt.


----------



## Niza (2. April 2013)

[Ja]
Ich bin definitiv dagegen.

Das ganze Chaos was damit verbunden ist.
Und verwirrend.

Welche ist den die Realle Zeit wenn die Zeitumstellung nicht wäre?
Die Sommerzeit oder die Winterzeit ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Hideout (2. April 2013)

Ich komm auf die dämliche Zeitumstellerei nicht klar, weg mit dem Quatsch.


----------



## Seeefe (2. April 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> [Ja]
> Ich bin definitiv dagegen.
> 
> Das ganze Chaos was damit verbunden ist.
> ...



Winter


----------



## Java_Jim (2. April 2013)

Ja, ich bin gegen die Zeitumstellung.

Zeit ist ja sowieso relativ


----------



## LeChiffre95 (2. April 2013)

Es gibt einen Tag im Jahr, wo ich mich über die Zeitumstellung ärgere: Wenn ich eine Stunde früher aufstehen muss.
Andererseits ist es super wenn man länger schlafen kann, deshalb gleicht sich das irgendwie aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2013)

Wenn man die Sommerzeit lassen würde hätte ich auch weniger Probleme morgens ohne größere Problem zu arbeiten. Hab ja eh die Arschkarte wegen dem Winterdienst


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. April 2013)

Wie gesagt ob Sommer oder "Normale" Winterzeit wäre mir egal,solange nur eine Zeit bleibt!

@DR.Bakterius:Über Arschtapete hab ich mich köstlich Amüsiert .


Ich habe übrigends an der Aktion teilgenommen: Sommerzeit abschaffen: Nein zur Sommerzeit

Nur Name und Mailadresse angegeben (besser als nichts ).


----------



## Polyethylen (2. April 2013)

[x] mir egal

Ist mir eigentlich Jacke wie Hose, jedoch habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn die Umstellung bleibt. Einfach aus dem Grund, damit es im Sommer nicht schon sonstewann hell wird. bzw. es im Winter bis in den Vormittag dunkel bleibt. Da könnte man die ersten zwei Stunden in unserer Schule wohl total knicken, da schlafen wohl beide Parteien (Lehrer und Schüler) ein 
 Im Sommer ist es außerdem länger hell, wobei es dafür auch länger warm bleibt (und ich kann bei Wärme einfach nicht schlafen). Die Stunde weniger Schlaf macht mir persönlich nichts aus, wird einfach ne Stunde länger geschlafen. Da es Frühstück eh immer etwas später gibt (10:30 z.B.) ist die Zeit zwischen aufstehen und Frühstück eben kürzer. Wenn man länger schlafen kann mach ich das einfach. Zeitumstellung kompensiert. 
Für Menschen, die übers Wochenende arbeiten tuts mir natürlich Leid.

Letztenendes hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht, wenn man die Tage, in der die Zeitumstellung praktiziert, als gesetzliche Feiertage festlegt. Keine Ahnung, wie das momentan ist (bin zu jung), aber damit müssten ja "nur" noch die Personen in Pflegeeinrichtungen/Krankenhäusern/Einrichtungen die Personen 24/7 brauchen arbeiten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. April 2013)

Seit 23 Jahren ist das so:

"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              *Die Regeln für die Zeitumstellung*

 Für die Sommerzeit gilt: Die Zeitumstellung findet am *letzten Sonntag im März* statt. Dabei wird um 2:00 Uhr die Uhr um *eine Stunde vorgestellt*. Das bedeutet : "Die Nacht ist eine Stunde kürzer". 
 Für die Winterzeit (Normalzeit) gilt : die Zeitumstellung findet am *letzten Sonntag im Oktober* statt. Um 3:00 Uhr wird die Uhr um *eine Stunde zurückgestellt*. Das bedeutet : "Die Nacht ist eine Stunde länger"."


Also immer am Wochenende!Feiertag^^,wer soll das bezahlen?
Die sind am überlegen den Ostermontag wegfallen zu lassen.


Es geht nur noch ums Geld.Alles muss Gewinn-maximiert sein,der Mensch kommt in der Rechnung nur als Kosten/Gewinn-Faktor vor.(Wenn der Mensch das aushalten würde gäb es die 7 Tage Woche^^)


----------



## robbe (3. April 2013)

Von mir aus kann die Umstellung bleiben, mich stört das die 2 mal im Jahr absolut nicht.
Wenn etwas abgeschafft werden würde, wäre das dann wohl die Sommerzeit, was mir wiederrum garnicht gefallen würde. Ich liebe es im Sommer abends lange im Hellen draußen sitzen zu können und ich hasse es, wenn es im Winter schon um 4 dunkel wird. Ob es morgens Hell oder Dunkel ist, ist mir dagegen relativ egal.
Wenn man sich also für eine Zeit festlegt, dann bitte Sommerzeit. Da das aber nicht passieren wird, sollte die Umstellung bleiben.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (3. April 2013)

Ist mir egal, habe keine Probleme mit der Umstellung.
War dieses Wochenende sogar ganz Praktisch, da ich eine Stunde weniger Arbeiten musste aber trotzdem voll bezahlt werde 

Wenn man es abschaffen würde hätte ich auch kein Problem damit, gibt ja genug Länder die die Uhr nicht umstellen.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Die sind am überlegen den Ostermontag wegfallen zu lassen.



Das war ein Aprilscherz, wo ein paar Politiker lustigerweise mit gemacht haben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. April 2013)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Das war ein Aprilscherz, wo ein paar Politiker lustigerweise mit gemacht haben.



Hoffen wir es mal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2013)

Der Threadersteller hat ausdrücklich um eine Diskussion der politischen Aspekte gebeten. Ich bitte darum, sich daran zu halten. Wer einfach nur seinen Senf zur Zeitumstellung ablassen möchte, tut dies bitte weiterhin im 
Ruka-Thread zum Thema.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Oktober 2013)

Na ja ,so Politisch soll es nicht sein.
Das ist viel zu dröge .Dachte nur das es am ehesten ein Politisches Thema ist.
Am Wochenende ist es wieder so weit.
Und ich muss mich erneut damit herum Ärgern .
Falls es was neues in Bezug auf Abschaffung der Zeitumstellung gibt,bitte last mich nicht Dumm Sterben.
Bis jetzt teilen 64,63% ,aller die an der Abstimmung teilgenommenen haben,meine Meinung.
Die Zeitumstellung muss weg.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2013)

Lese ich so ein wenig im Netz wollen einige die Zeitumstellung abschaffen aber sie wollen dass die Sommerzeit dann die Standardzeit wird.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Oktober 2013)

Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe ,wäre mir egal welche Zeit ,Hauptsache diese Zeit bliebe für immer.
Ich hab mir überlegt den Thread,aus Persönlichem Protest,vor jeder Zeitumstellung wiederzubeleben.
Da ich am Öffentlichen Leben Teilnehmen ,muss ich die Zeitumstellung mitmachen,obwohl ich das nicht will.

Anbei der Link wo man  aktiv gegen die Zeitumstellung stimmen kann.

http://www.sommerzeit-abschaffen.de/nein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2013)

Einfach jetzt 30 Minuten zurück und nie wieder was ändern, aber es wird wohl ein Traum bleiben


----------



## keinnick (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre dafür das Zeitsystem generell abzuschaffen.


----------



## drebbin (26. Oktober 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Einfach jetzt 30 Minuten zurück und nie wieder was ändern...



Mist das war mein Vorschlag


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Oktober 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Einfach jetzt 30 Minuten zurück und nie wieder was ändern, aber es wird wohl ein Traum bleiben



Den Vorschlag find´ich gut -> auf die Tour ein für alle Male weg mit dem Blödsinn "Zeitumstellung"!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür das Zeitsystem generell abzuschaffen.


 

Das kannst du als Robinson Cruso im Urwald Praktizieren.
Sobald du bei einem Arbeitgeber beschäftigt bist, Funktioniert die Anarchistische Zeiteinteilung nicht mehr.
Denke auch das es eher ein Traum ,als ein Realitätsverlust ,von dir ist.


----------



## keinnick (26. Oktober 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Das kannst du als Robinson Cruso im Urwald Praktizieren.
> Sobald du bei einem Arbeitgeber beschäftigt bist, Funktioniert die Anarchistische Zeiteinteilung nicht mehr.
> Denke auch das es eher ein Traum ,als ein Realitätsverlust ,von dir ist.



Hey... in einer perfekten Welt und so 

Nein, es ist natürlich unrealistisch aber das war mein erster Gedanke heute morgen als ich das Thema las


----------



## T-Drive (31. Oktober 2013)

[x] Klar dagegen.
Das Zeitsystem wurde hauptsächlich eingeführt um besser Reibach machen zu können. Perfektioniert für die Industriealisierung und der letzte Schmiss eben die Sommerzeit.



keinnick schrieb:


> Hey... in einer perfekten Welt und so
> 
> Nein, es ist natürlich unrealistisch ...


 
Bei SAG aus den Federn, nach SUG in die Federn. Wann es Zeit ist zur Aussaat, mal in Stonehenge anrufen 
So habens unsere Urahnen schließlich auch bis zum Industriezeitalter gebracht.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2013)

Mir egal

•Das ist mir eigentlich vollkommen wurst! Tue ich zwar nicht gerne aber trotzdem will ich die richtige Uhrzeit wissen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. November 2013)

Abschaffen! Je eher, desto besser!


----------



## Wiggo (8. November 2013)

Ist mir recht egal. Freue mich immer, wenn ich eine Stunde "länger" schlafen kann


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. November 2013)

Wiggo schrieb:


> Ist mir recht egal. Freue mich immer, wenn ich eine Stunde "länger" schlafen kann



Die Stunde mehr Schlaf merkst du wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
Entscheidender ist die Regelmäßigkeit des Schlafes.(immer zur selben Zeit ins Bett und wieder aufstehen)
Deswegen finde ich es auch so Fatal,das ich gezwungen werde meinen Rhythmus umzustellen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. November 2013)

Bei der dämlichen Zeitumstellung hat wohl auch niemand die arbeitende Bevölkerung in die Rechnung einbezogen, diejenigen die am Wochenende arbeiten gehen der Politik anscheinend am Gesäß vorbei.
Man muss sich doch mal nur vorstellen welche sensiblen Bereiche betroffen sind wo wir alle darauf angewiesen sind, die die Politik nicht interessiert weil sie am WE (bz Sonntag wann dies immer stattfindet) eh nichts machen, weil ja Sonntag ein Ruhetag sein soll, zumindest für einen begrenzten Teil der Bevölkerung.
Wenn ein Arzt oder eine Krankenschwester noch weniger Schlaf bekommt durch diese dumme Regelung, regt mich dies schon sehr auf.
Es ist leider ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube das gefühlt 99,9% am WE bzw Sontag nicht arbeiten, und es eh nur die betrifft die einen, für deren Denken, unwichtigen Job haben, also regen sich diese Personen die von MO bis FR arbeiten noch mehr auf weil sie Null Ahnung haben wer alles am WE arbeitet.
Ich will nur einmal haben das am WE wirklich niemand arbeitet, ganz schnell, aber extrem schnell würde diese Zeitumstellung abgeschafft ! Aber dies wird nicht passieren, weil dann exorbitant viele Menschen sterben würden und das System Zivilisation zusammenbrechen würde 
An diejenigen die meinen sie wollen diese Zeitumstellung, und die von MO bis FR arbeiten, denkt darüber nach was ihr alles am WE macht und wer dabei arbeitet, bitte nehmt euch eine Minute Zeit dafür.


----------



## Seeefe (10. November 2013)

Naja so falsch ist das doch garnicht. Sonntags arbeiten ca. 13% in Deutschland  

Wegen einer Stunde so aufregen, ich mein das es sinnlos ist, ist nicht die Frage, denn das ist klar, aber manche sehen das ja fast als Weltuntergang.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. November 2013)

Die eine Stunde ist mir dermaßen egal...
Was mir weniger egal ist: jeder wird zum selben Tagesablauf gezwungen. Egal ob Schule, Uni oder Job, meistens wird man gezwungen, mitten in der Nacht aufzustehen. Ich muss jetzt seit 15 Jahren 5-6 Stunden gegen meinen Rhythmus leben, und da bin ich nicht der einzige. Ich bin jeden Tag die ersten Stunden zu nichts zu gebrauchen, den ganzen Tag müde und kann abends nicht einschlafen. Und das soll jetzt noch 45 Jahre so weitergehen...
Darüber regt sich aber komischerweise keiner auf. Die ersten zwei Stunden in der Schule waren immer komplett nutzlos, weil die eine Hälfte, teilweise Lehrer eingeschlossen, noch im Halbschlaf war. Jetzt in der Uni ist die erste Vorlesung mit Abstand am leersten. Aber das ist alles in Ordnung, diese eine Stunde im Jahr, die man kürzer schlafen kann, die ist deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. November 2013)

Na ja kannst ja einen Job ,später ,mal annehmen ,in dem du Gleitzeit hast.
Gemeinsamer Arbeit-Schulbeginn ist leider Notwendig.
Aber die Zeitumstellung nicht.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. November 2013)

2 Stunden später würden auch gehen und das Problem schon fast aus der Welt schaffen.
Gemeinsam ist ja nicht gleichbedeutend mit so früh, quasi mitten in der Nacht.
Auch wenn die Zeitumstellung unnötig ist (das sollte ja klar sein), finde ich die Aufregung einfach übertrieben. Es macht doch kaum einen Unterschied, ob man eine Stunde länger schläft oder nicht, und an den "neuen" Rhythmus (mal ehrlich, ist nur eine Stunde) hat man sich am nächsten Tag gewöhnt. Es ist mMn einfach verschwendete Lebenszeit sich über solche Kleinigkeiten aufzuregen. Wenn die Zeitumstellung abgeschafft wird, gut so, wenn nicht, auch egal.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja so falsch ist das doch garnicht. Sonntags arbeiten ca. 13% in Deutschland
> 
> Wegen einer Stunde so aufregen, ich mein das es sinnlos ist, ist nicht die Frage, denn das ist klar, aber manche sehen das ja fast als Weltuntergang.


 1. wo hast du diese Zahl her ? Auch wenn sie stimmen sollte, sind es nicht gerade wenig, und diejenigen zu ignorieren ist mehr als nur arrogant, erzähl das mal einem Arzt der einen langen Tag hinter sich hat und gerade Zeitumstellung ist, und du auf ihn angewiesen bist.
2. ist es nicht sinnlos, denn der Schlafrhythmus wird dadurch nachweisbar beeinträchtigt, was man sensiblen berufen nicht zumuten möchte, aber ich merke an deiner Reaktion das Du nicht denen angehörst die am WE arbeiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5845047 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. ist es nicht sinnlos, denn der Schlafrhythmus wird dadurch nachweisbar beeinträchtigt, was man sensiblen berufen nicht zumuten möchte, aber ich merke an deiner Reaktion das Du nicht denen angehörst die am WE arbeiten.


 
Gerade den von dir genannten sensiblen Berufen, die Sonntagsnachts wichtigen Tätigkeiten nachgehen, mutet man deutlich größere Umstellungen i.d.R. alle 1-2 Wochen zu. Auch bekannt als Schichtarbeit.


----------



## Seeefe (11. November 2013)

Ruyven hat meine Antwort schon aufgeschrieben.

Die Biologische Uhr ist von den Menschen, die Nachts arbeiten eh schon komplett gestört, da macht eine Nacht mit einer Stunde Unterschied den Brei auch nicht mehr fett.

Ich arbeite nicht am Wochenende, gehe eh noch zur Schule. Ich sage ja nicht das die Zeitumstellung Sinnvoll ist, ganz im Gegenteil, nur finde ich dieses hysterische Verhalten dazu, einfach unnötig.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade den von dir genannten sensiblen Berufen, die Sonntagsnachts wichtigen Tätigkeiten nachgehen, mutet man deutlich größere Umstellungen i.d.R. alle 1-2 Wochen zu. Auch bekannt als Schichtarbeit.


Das ist ja auch so eine Absurdität, Berufe die Lebenswichtig sind werden zu unmenschlichen Arbeitszeiten gezwungen weil, jetzt kommt wieder die Politik ins Spiel die auch für die Zeitumstellung verantwortlich ist, sie nicht genug Geld ausgeben wollen und es ihnen nicht im klaren ist wie viel sie denen aufbürden.
 Also ich will keinen Arzt Begegnen bzw auf ihn angewiesen sein, wenn er gerade einen Drei-Schicht-Dienst hinters sich hat und sich mit mühe und Not auf den Beinen halten kann, und wegen der Zeitumstellung noch eine Stunde länger arbeiten muss (<- Ja das ist Fakt, das gibt es), da will ich nicht sein letzter Patient sein nach einem schweren Unfall.


----------



## Seeefe (11. November 2013)

Tja, solange es keine Roboter gibt, die Nachtarbeit übernehmen können, wird es auch weiterhin in Zukunft Menschen geben, die Nachts arbeiten müssen. Zudem ist es ja nicht so, das jemand Arzt wird und ganz plötzlich nach der Ausbildung merkt, "oh, wusste ich ja garnicht, das ich Schichtdienst habe", und unmenschlich Arbeitszeit, naja unmenschliche Arbeitszeiten, du drückst es ja aus, als müssten die Menschen zu Bedingungen wie während der Industriellen Revolution arbeiten. 

Und ja, ich bin noch nicht im Berufsleben, kann mir auch nicht zu 100dert Prozent in einen Arzt oder Polizisten hineindenken, der um 5 Uhr morgens noch wach ist, aber es ist ja nicht so, als wüssten diese Menschen nicht vorher, was auf sie zukommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2013)

/sign.
Man kann schlecht Berufen, die "lebenswichtig" sind frei gegeben, wenn sie gebraucht werden 
Und ehe jetzt jemand feste Schichten vorschlägt: Die meisten wollen das über längere Zeit nicht. Nachtschicht ist aufgrund der Zulagen durchaus immer mal wieder attraktiv. Bedeutet aber, zumindest solange die gesamte restliche Arbeitswelt starr ist, den Verlust nahezu jeglicher sozialer Kontakte. Spätschicht will fast jeder lieber machen, als Frühschicht
=> Unterm Strich ist eine Versorgung mit festen Schichten kaum möglich und noch mehr Leute würden sich schlecht behandelt fühlen, als mit wechselnden Schichten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

Wenn man fest im Betrieb ist mag die Nachtschicht lukrativ sein aber bei den Zeitsklaven wird ja an den Zuschlägen auch kräftig gesägt, auch verliert man das reale Leben völlig aus den Augen. Was die Zeit Umstellung angeht ich kenne es von der Seefahrt noch wo man je nach Fahrtgebiet alle 2 Tage die Zeiger verbiegen musste


----------



## BikeRider (11. November 2013)

Ja - braucht kein Mensch mehr.
Hat sich heraus gestellt, dass es nicht funktioniert


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Dezember 2013)

Die Zeitumstellung ist Blödsinn. 
Ich wäre aber dafür, die Sommerzeit dauerhaft beizubehalten. Abends hat man einfach mehr von der Helligkeit, wenn man noch ne Runde im Freibad ist, den Rasen mäht, zum Grillen im Garten sitzt oder sonst irgendwas macht.
Und im Winter wär es manchmal auch praktischer, wenn es wenigstens um 17 Uhr noch einigermaßen hell wäre.

Morgens sind Schüler in der Schule und die (meisten) Arbeitnehmer im Büro oder ihrer Fabrik, da ist es doch eigentlich schnuppe, ob es da eine Stunde länger dunkel ist. In den meisten Schulen und Betrieben brennt doch sowieso die ganze Zeit das Licht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. März 2014)

Hallo alle.

Wie versprochen werde ich diesen Thread jedes Jahr zur Zeitumstellung wiederbeleben.
Leider ist es Heute wieder Nötig.
Ich bin Gegen die Zeitumstellung!!

Hier nochmal der Link einer Online Petiton zur Abschaffung der Sommerzeit:  http://www.sommerzeit-abschaffen.de/nein


----------



## S754 (29. März 2014)

Mir ist es wurscht, ich komm damit gut klar.


----------



## jamie (29. März 2014)

Auch wenn die Umfrage schon zu ist, bin ich auch gegen die Umstellung. Die Gründe dürften ja schon mehrfach genannt worden sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2014)

Ich finde es immer noch nervig und genauso toll sind Gerätschaften die trotz automatischer Zeiterkennung sich nicht selbst umstellen. Mal schauen wie viele Uhren wieder nach Fingerfertigkeit verlangen


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2014)

Mir ist es immer noch egal.


----------



## Speed4Fun (30. März 2014)

Die Zeitumstellung ist nutzlos, also sollte der damit verbundene Aufwand wegfallen.

Außerdem finde ich es nervig, alle Nicht-Funkuhren alle 6 Monate von Hand umstellen zu müssen.


----------



## wolflux (1. April 2014)

Sinnlos, macht nur die Menschen kaputt.
wolflux


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Oktober 2014)

Leider muß ich diesen Thread wiederbeleben . 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...765-umfrage-zeitumstellung-5.html#post5785007
Da die Politiker in Europa sich nicht genötigt sehen die Zeitumstellung abzuschaffen,werde ich weiter meinen Protest so zum Ausdruck bringen!
Leider muss das wegfallen,der Zeitumstellung,Europaweit beschlossen werden.
Das verkompliziert die sache noch (was im kleinen nicht gelingt(ein Land)wird Europaweit noch schwieriger).
*Statement: Ich bin gegen die Zeitumstellung!!!!  

*He was hast du mit der Stunde gemacht die du geschenkt bekommen hast ?? Die Uhren umgestellt!!


----------



## S754 (26. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist es wurscht. Dann kann man ne Stunde länger schlafen bei der Winterzeitumstellung.


----------



## Apfelcake1999 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich mag es, aber nachher ne Stunde weniger schlafen ist schlimm.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Oktober 2014)

Jeder vernünftig denkende Wissenschaftler sagt das Zeitumstellungen mehr Kontraproduktiv als Förderlich sind, wir sollten endlich anfangen und auf sie hören.
Ich habe erst kürzlich einen Beitrag darüber gesehen, Zeitumstellungen sind Medizinisch, Ökologisch und Wirtschaftlich negativ.
Nur als Beispiel, einer von vielen Nachteilen - Medizinisch schlecht weil die innere Uhr gestört wird was zu Schlafstörungen führen kann das wiederum zu weiteren Krankheiten führt.
Ich verstehe warum man nicht einfach so in einem Land die Zeitumstellungen abschafft, weil man sich quasi Zeitlich damit Isoliert, die Abschaffung müsste also in einer ganze Region geschehen, zb Mitteleuropa oder gleich ganz Europa.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2014)

Überflüssiger Mist der abgeschafft werden sollte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2014)

Leider ist unser Zentralkomitee gegen eine Abschaffung der sinnlosen ABM, aber was soll man von Betonköpfen auch anderes erwarten. Das Dutzend an Uhren wurde daher mal wieder verstellt


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist das immer noch egal.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2014)

Man könnte im nächsten Frühjahr die Zeit eine halbe Stunde vorstellen,

 und dann lässt man das so.

 Für immer.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde, das ist ein unnötiger Aufwand.


----------



## keinnick (26. Oktober 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Man könnte im nächsten Frühjahr die Zeit eine halbe Stunde vorstellen,
> 
> und dann lässt man das so.
> 
> Für immer.



 Eine halbe Stunde? Dann ist es bei uns 15:30 und in den umliegenden Ländern 15/16 Uhr. Ich glaube nicht, dass das besonders praktisch wäre. 

 @Topic: Ich wäre auch für die Abschaffung. In Russland hat man heute btw. das letzte Mal die Uhren umgestellt: Russland schafft die Sommerzeit ab: Ewiger Winter in Russland | tagesschau.de Die lassen das jetzt so.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Oktober 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Eine halbe Stunde? Dann ist es bei uns 15:30 und in den umliegenden Ländern 15/16 Uhr. Ich glaube nicht, dass das besonders praktisch wäre.


 
 Ich meinte natürlich, dass das dann europaweit einheitlich gemacht wird.

 Das wäre halt ein Mittelding von Winter- und Sommerzeit.


----------



## Thanatos57 (26. Oktober 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> bei der Winterzeitumstellung.



Winterzeit?

Sorry junger Mann,dass ist unsere NORMALZEIT


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2014)

Einfach so halten wie Benjamin Franklin.
Im Sommer einfach eine Stunde eher aufstehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Eine halbe Stunde? Dann ist es bei uns 15:30 und in den umliegenden Ländern 15/16 Uhr. Ich glaube nicht, dass das besonders praktisch wäre.



Es gibt mehrere halbe Zeitzonen auf der Welt, wäre nichts neues. Allerdings müsste man sich dann endgültig die Frage stellen, ob Portugal und Spanien nicht eigentlich mit England in einer Zeitzone liegen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2014)

Hugo Chavez hat in Venezuela die halbe Zeitzone eingeführt damit sein Land nicht in der gleichen Zeitzone ist wie die USA.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere halbe Zeitzonen auf der Welt, wäre nichts neues. Allerdings müsste man sich dann endgültig die Frage stellen, ob Portugal und Spanien nicht eigentlich mit England in einer Zeitzone liegen.


 

Das würde sich ja, rein Nüchtern, an den Längengraden Einteilen lassen.
Ohne irgentwelche "Glaubenskämpfe".
Mit dem Logischen Verstand würde sich vieles lösen lassen,wenn nicht die Elende Geld-Lobby dranhängen würde ^^.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Oktober 2014)

die umstellung ist völlig sinfrei meiner meinung sehe darin einfahc kein sinn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2014)

Die machen gemeinsame Sache mit der Uhrenindustrie, durch die ewige Umstellung nutzen die Bauteile schneller ab und man kann mehr Uhren absetzen


----------



## El-Ahrairah (27. Oktober 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die machen gemeinsame Sache mit der Uhrenindustrie, durch die ewige Umstellung nutzen die Bauteile schneller ab und man kann mehr Uhren absetzen


 

Man könnte sich auch eine "Sommerzeit",- und eine "Winterzeituhr" kaufen und so das Problem umgehen ;P
Gut, wenn man nur digitale Uhren nutzt, die selber umstellen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Das würde sich ja, rein Nüchtern, an den Längengraden Einteilen lassen.
> Ohne irgentwelche "Glaubenskämpfe".


 
Die Längengerade helfen dir da nicht weiter, die haben jeder ihre eigene Solare Zeit. Das man mehrere Längengerade zu einer Zeitzone zusammenfasst und ihnen alle eine gemeinsame Zeit zuordnet, hat keine naturwissenschaftliche Basis und dementsprechend gibt es auch keine objektive Gründe, wo die Mitte und wo die Grenzen dieser Zonen liegen, wie Breit sie sein sollen, etc.
Man könnte auch ein System mit ±5° um Kiel als 0-Zone und weiteren 35 Zeitzonen im 40 Minuten-Abstand machen. Würden viele Menschen aber als unpraktisch empfinden.
(Obwohl es das gar nicht ist, solange man den derzeitigen 0 Meridian beibehält: Kiel ist nämlich genau auf -10° und dann könnte man die restliche Welt in 10°-Schritten durchzählen und hätte alle Zeitzonen.)[/white]


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. März 2015)

Ok ,mein Protest-Post kommt ein Tag zu spät^^.
Habe langsam die Hoffnung aufgegeben,das sich in der Versteinerten Europäischen Bürokratie, noch irgend etwas Vernünfte, in Richtung ,
*abschaffung der Zeitumstellung* bewegt!
Die Neuigkeiten der Online-Protestbewegung Poste ich hier:

Zitat E-Mail:
Nach gut 7 Jahren haben wir uns entschlossen, die Seite sommerzeit-abschaffen.de abzuschalten. 


Unser Kampf gegen die Sommerzeit war und ist nicht umsonst, 
aber die Entscheidung über die Sommerzeit-Verordnung liegt jetzt bei der EU. 
Wir haben eine Petition an den deutschen Bundestag unterstützt, einzusehen unter 
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/petitionen/_2013/_10/_27/Petition_46575.html


Daraufhin hat der Petitionsausschuss folgendes beschlossen, eizusehen unter 
https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/petitionen/_2013/_10/_27/Petition_46575.abschlussbegruendungpdf.pdf


Dies bedeutet, wir müssen alle einen Brief an den Gesundheitsauschuss nach Brüssel schicken, 
und ihnen kurz erklären, warum die SZ schädlich für uns alle ist. Adressen siehe unter 
Umweltfragen, öffentliche Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit - Mitglieder


Wenn Ihr noch einmal etwas gegen die Sommerzeit-Verordnung tun wollt, 
schreibt bitte eine Mail nach Brüssel und sagt Euren Bekannten, dass sie das auch tun sollen.


Macht´s gut,


mit freundlichen Grüßen


Rolf Schaden
*Liebe Sommerzeit-Gegnerinnen und -Gegner.*

Zitat Ende


----------



## Amon (30. März 2015)

Kurz und knapp: Abschaffen den Unsinn!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. März 2015)

Bin immer noch gegen die unsinnige Zeiitverstellung.
Allerdings wäre ich dafür, dauerhaft die Sommerzeit beizubehalten. Mit der Stunde, die es abends länger hell ist, lässt sich in der Regel mehr anfangen.
Früh morgens sitzen eh alle in der Schule/bei der Arbeit oder schlafen mal aus (wenn sie können), was nützt es da, wenn es früher hell wird?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Oktober 2015)

Am 25.10.2015 ist es wieder so weit.
Die Zeit wird auf die Normale Mitteleuropäische Zeit umgestellt.
Wie versprochen Protestiere ich ich hier *gegen die Zeitumstellung*,bis es Europaweit abgeschafft wird!


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2015)

Aber was willst du dauerhaft haben?
Die normale Zeit oder die Sommerzeit?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

> Am 25.10.2015 ist es wieder so weit.


Kein Problem ich verschlafe einfach den Tag 


> Die normale Zeit oder die Sommerzeit?


Einfach von beidem 30 Minuten


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was willst du dauerhaft haben?
> Die normale Zeit oder die Sommerzeit?



Das ist mir egal ,solange eine Zeit bleibt.


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die normale Zeit oder die Sommerzeit?


Die normale Zeit, damit es im Sommer schon um 4:00 hell wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

Da haben taffe Tüftler tolle Erfindungen gemacht, die sich Licht nennen


----------



## QUAD4 (20. Oktober 2015)

man liest immer wieder das die zeitumstellung schlecht für die gesundheit seien soll. daher lehne ich die zeitumstellung ab.  generell kann man sagen das es schlecht ist wenn der mensch bzw. hier der staat in etwas eingreift wo er keine ahnung hat. vieleicht aber hat er ahnung und macht das absichtlich. das zweitere ist aus meiner ansicht eher möglich.

einfach mal in google "zeitumstellung ungesund" eingeben, dann findet sich genug aktuelles material.


----------



## Pittermann (21. Oktober 2015)

Was die Leute sich so aufregen, verstehe ich nicht - mir ist das schnurzpiepegal. 
Aber ich freue mich immer auf die Umstellung zur Winterzeit, dann heißt's eine Stunde länger schlafen. 
Wenigstens ein Lichtblick im sonst so trüben Herbst. 
Aber bald ist's wieder soweit!


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Die normale Zeit, damit es im Sommer schon um 4:00 hell wird.



Wohl eher um 3 Hell wird. 
Mit der Sommerzeit wird es ja um 4 hell. Mit der Winterzeit -- der Normalzeit -- ist es halt eine Stunde eher hell.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2015)

Es soll ja auch Leute geben die mehrere Uhren besitzen die sich nicht von alleine umstellen da kann es nervig sein. Es ist und bleibt die sinnloseste Aktion die jemals geschaffen wurde


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde sie nicht sinnlos. Sie hatte damals schon einen Grund.
Ob man den heute immer noch so sieht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Aber du weißt ja, wie das ist mit Abschaffen von Dingen, die mal eingeführt wurden.
Auf das Abschaffen des Solis warten wir ja heute noch. 

Und alleine wird das Deutschland sowieso nicht machen, das ginge nur konform mit einer europäischen Lösung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2015)

Sicherlich hatte es mal seine Berechtigung und leider wird man Geister die man rief so schnell nicht wieder los. Trotzdem kann man sich doch in der heutigen Zeit auf 30 Minuten festlegen ohne das es großartige Opfer kostet


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wohl eher um 3 Hell wird.
> Mit der Sommerzeit wird es ja um 4 hell. Mit der Winterzeit -- der Normalzeit -- ist es halt eine Stunde eher hell.


Kommt drauf an, ob du im Westen (Aachen) oder Osten (Cottbus) Deutschlands wohnst. 
Der Unterschied ist gar nicht so gering.
Ich weiß zB., dass selbst der Unterschied zwischen Düsseldorf und Siegen oder Dortmund wahrnehmbar ist, was ja n Katzensprung is.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2015)

Man könnte ja auch anstatt von 24 Stunden je 58 Minuten zählen


> Kommt drauf an, ob du im Westen (Aachen) oder Osten (Cottbus) Deutschlands wohnst.


Je nach Fahrtrichtung auch die Uhr vor oder zurück stellen?


----------



## thunderofhate (22. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Je nach Fahrtrichtung auch die Uhr vor oder zurück stellen?


Ja. Böte sich an. Reist du nach Westen, vergeht die Uhrzeit ja langsamer.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde sie nicht sinnlos. Sie hatte damals schon einen Grund.
> Ob man den heute immer noch so sieht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Aber du weißt ja, wie das ist mit Abschaffen von Dingen, die mal eingeführt wurden.
> Auf das Abschaffen des Solis warten wir ja heute noch.
> ...



Die Negativen Auswirkungen der Zeitumstellung überwiegen bei weitem den vermeintlich Positiven Effekt der Energieeinsparung.Der ja Anno 1980 der Vater des Gedankens der Zeitumstellung war.
Wer mit der Z.-umstellung keine Probleme hat kann sich Glücklich schätzen.
Aber genug Leute finden die Z.-umstellung Lästig oder leiden gar Körperlich darunter.
Da können die Regierenden auch mal eine Bevölkerungsschicht schützen,ähnlich wie die Nichtraucher.
Anhand der Problematik die Zeitumstellung aufzuheben ,sieht man wie Träge unser Gesetzgebendes Europaparlament ist.
Nennt mir einen Positiven Aspeckt in unserer Gesetzgebung,Wirtschaft,Völkerverständigung seit wir die EU haben ??? ^^
Keine Grenzkontrollen?Kein Geldumtausch?
Ist aber reichlich wenig für die Kröten die wir immer Schlucken müssen!
2002 einführung des Euros,Löhne halbiert ,die Preise im Geschäft wurden fast verdoppelt.
Die Regierung erklärte dann was von Gefühlter Inflation.
Wenn ich eine Woche früher blank bin ,bei selber Lebensführung ,ist das nicht nur Gefühlt.
Wegen mir hätte es keine EU geben müssen.
Wir Deutschen wurden aber nicht gefragt.
Jetzt müssen wir bei der EU betteln ,das sie die Zeitumstellung abschaffen,das wird wohl nichts werden ^^.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf das Abschaffen des Solis warten wir ja heute noch.



Darauf wirst Du ewig warten können 

Ich wäre ja dafür, diese Gelder jetzt den strukturschwachen Regionen (Ruhrgebiet) zukommen zu lassen,
leider versickern diese aber im Bundeshaushalt 

Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was diese Einwanderungwelle von Flüchtlingen kosten wird,
dann glaube ich, der Soli wird sogar noch erhöht.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, ob du im Westen (Aachen) oder Osten (Cottbus) Deutschlands wohnst.
> Der Unterschied ist gar nicht so gering.
> Ich weiß zB., dass selbst der Unterschied zwischen Düsseldorf und Siegen oder Dortmund wahrnehmbar ist, was ja n Katzensprung is.



Ich wohne im Norden, da wird es in den Tagen um die Sommersonnenwende nicht mal richtig dunkel.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wohne im Norden, da wird es in den Tagen um die Sommersonnenwende nicht mal richtig dunkel.


Hier in der Nähe des Flughafens wird es nie dunkel, wenn es bewölkt ist. Die Wolken werden zu riesigen Lampen, die das Flughafenlicht reflektieren.
Sterne sieht man hier deswegen auch nicht wirklich. 
Im Winter ist es noch viel extremer, wenn der Boden mit Schnee bedeckt ist.

on topic:
Juhu, diese Nacht eine Stunde länger Geburtstag feiern.


----------

